# Have you ever Cosplayed? Would you?



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

As what/who?

I'm just wondering cause I think of all the temperments SPs are probs the most likely to do this. Followed by the NFs.


----------



## Reggie (Sep 30, 2012)

I haven't and I wouldn't, but I love to watch


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

@scorpion
I cosplay, so far at only a few conventions, but I'm planning to do more.
So far I've done:


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

cityofcircuits said:


> @_scorpion_
> I cosplay, so far at only a few conventions, but I'm planning to do more.
> So far I've done:


cool!


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

I haven´t but I would, sounds fun!


----------



## Frostpaw (Mar 1, 2013)

I wouldn't. I'm not sure what would make an istp wish for such, unless they simply enjoy creating costumes. But I don't mind watching. Mostly in the hopes of spotting a pretty girl in a cute outfit. Sadly, that's very rare..


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Do you guys like paintball as well?


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

If you are wearing the same jeans since high school, does it count as cosplay?


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol, INTJs :tongue:


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

Some cosplays are very well-put together and I enjoy admiring them, but cosplaying is a no for me.


----------



## grimlogic (Mar 21, 2013)

I know of it and know people who are heavily involved in it but I would never do it myself. That said, I'm perfectly fine with being involved in theatre productions. Cosplay is essentially acting on a stage of sorts but in my head I view them as completely different things for some reason.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

I enjoy looking at cosplay but have never done it myself nor probably ever will.


----------



## KilljoyKoala (Mar 22, 2013)

No.
This is generally something people do when dressing up as anime characters. I don't really like anime. Also, most people's cosplay costs a lot of money and looks pretty tacky/crappy. Especially the wigs, oh my God.


----------



## noteworthy (Feb 6, 2013)

No and no. I don't really get it but I don't like anime and I guess that's where the characters come from.


----------



## NerdyBirdy64 (Apr 22, 2013)

No I have not, but it doesn't sound half bad to be honest. I'd do it


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I'd totally cosplay Scorpius LOL (even if its not anime)


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Does Halloween count? 

I don't find anime interesting. So I haven't done that. I've dressed up as Lara Croft and Kara Thrace for Halloween. But no cosplay and no wigs. Lara Croft I had long hair, so I used temporary hair dye. My hair was short when I went Starbuck. I was more amused that anyone under 40 guessed who I was first try both costumes. I've also worn a wedding dress and been a zombie bride.


----------



## BleaK (Jul 5, 2013)

No and no...well maybe for a thousand bucks. The whole thing seems pretty awkward. 

I wonder if I'd do cosplay in a parallel universe. Well...whatever makes me happy I guess :/


----------



## Smerc (Apr 16, 2013)

Eep, so many no's... Yes, i have cosplayed.

I've gone to San Diego Comic-Con ever year for thirteen years now and i've cosplayed half those years. Not always as anime characters, more often then not as a video game/comic book character. I do it because i love costuming and it's a fun challenge for me to take a costume and try to creatively re-create it in real life. I don't do it for attention (i get all flustered when people ask for pictures and stand there awkwardly). I just happen to be a nerd who happens to like making things, and cosplay is one of many outlets that combines the two. 

As for who i've gone as: chick from anime i don't remember (group cosplay, never seen the show), Fujiwara no Sai (anime: Hikaru no Go), Pyramid Head (game: Silent Hill), Altair (game: Assassin's Creed), Samus (game: Metroid series), the Fourth Doctor (tv show: Doctor Who), Dean Winchester (tv show: Supernatural), Link (game: Legend of Zelda), Carmen Sandiego (cartoon: Where on Earth is Carmen Sandigo), Severus Snape (book: Harry Potter series)

I'm also fond of prop making, so i'm more likely to make accessories than full outfits. It's been an "excuse" to learn new skills that i wouldn't have reason to otherwise (resin casting, prosthetic making, metal work, wood burning, etc.)


----------



## Giratina (Aug 15, 2012)

Yup. I've cosplayed a dozen times for the lulz.
I stopped for a while but I'm kinda planning on doing one again soon. Meh.

I have no idea what I'm doing here.


----------

